
Show HN: Free, editable slides by big 4 consultant – new set every week - UC_Consultant
http://slidegameio.squarespace.com
======
tseoeo
Really hoping to find the same, but for Excel/Google Sheets templates

------
dhap
Pretty cool - looking forward to the first template drop

